# 2012 Challenge 17/52



## gstanfield (Apr 21, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week seventeen:

Landscape

Have a wonderful week everyone and as usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 22, 2012)

In the process of CHANGING the LANDSCAPE


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 22, 2012)

*Free flowers!*

Anybody doing some landscaping?  I know where you can get lots of these pretty flowers for free!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 22, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Anybody doing some landscaping? I know where you can get lots of these pretty flowers for free!


 

Hey Dennis I got some Canadan Thisle I trade ya but mines not as well devopled yet as your's is  

Great shot of a pain in the backside WEED


----------



## Niner (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi guys and gals. Have not been able to play in quite some time due to health probs.

Dusted off the old Canon yesterday afternoon and got this pic of a Landscape EATER.
(Hope it's not too late to be posting this for the Challenge for this week.)


----------



## cornpile (Apr 27, 2012)

*Wonderful shots everyone*

Heres my pic


----------

